# string muting



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

does anyone know the proper way to mute out strings like in the day that never comes or any linkin park songs


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I use the palm of my right hand to mute strings. I don't know that there is a proper way to do it. You have to practice with it to get the right sound your after, anywhere from alot of mute to a slight mute. Its a feel thing.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Use the bridge of your guitar as a guide. You can then feel the strings just as they pass over the bridge and mute them a lot or a little by altering pressure. Even though it's called palm muting I really use more of the side of my hand, the fat part between pinky and wrist.

Another way to mute is to play single notes and push down right on top of the fret instead of behind it. You can then alter pressure to get the effect you want. This is a feel thing too. I learned about it by reading an interview with Will Lee - the bassist on David Letterman (and countless studio gigs).

Matt


----------



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

*kirk cobain string muting*

what would be a good technique to get the kirt cobain sound of string mutin like in teen spirit or rape me, thats the type of string muting im going after, high percussive but chunky sound


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, here's the long version:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palm_mute

Matt


----------



## Krimson (Dec 22, 2008)

Lumberjackjosh said:


> what would be a good technique to get the kirt cobain sound of string mutin like in teen spirit or rape me, thats the type of string muting im going after, high percussive but chunky sound


The trick to Nirvana style muting is to do lots of heroin and play sloppy. (only half kidding).

This is just a basic mute with your fretting hand. He is playing power chords and when he switches positions to hit the next note/chord he just relaxes his hand against the strings (not pressing any down) so they are all muted and keeps strumming.

Check out the justinguitar.com power chord lessons and follow the form he uses for playing power chords if you're not already. This is where you just lay your index finger across all the strings like a barre, but don't push down, so that you are muting everything but the 3 strings you want to play. If you use this form then you just need to relax your hand and voila, you've got a nirvana-esque mute.

http://www.justinguitar.com/en/BC-016-PowerChords1.php


----------

